# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Chalkboard or Whiteboard across entire wall?

## pokeutopia

Hi 
I have a wall that I want to ideally turn into a chaulkboard. The idea is that people write things on it as reminders etc. I can't seem to find a product that is thick (as I want to put magnetic chaulk holder etc) and that is easily applied on the wall?  
Should I get a chaulk board or a white board? 
See photos of the wall.  
Anyone know where I can purchase?
Something like this: https://www.ubuy.co.id/en/product/Q4...d-wallpaper-bl

----------


## joynz

Just paint it with chalkboard paint.  $49 a litre from Bunnings. Comes in lots  of different colours too.

----------


## METRIX

https://www.dulux.com.au/products/de...lkboard-effect

----------


## Marc

Why reinvent the wheel? Just hang a magnetic chalkboard. Officeworks or many others, just google 'magnetic chalkboard'   https://www.oskarswoodenark.com.au/p...MaAs_gEALw_wcB  https://www.officeworks.com.au/shop/...B&gclsrc=aw.ds

----------


## Bart1080

Hey Poke, the office has used whiteboard paint on specific walls on every floor and works a treat......just make sure you have the whiteboard markers nearby and not permanent markers!
The other option is glass, painted on the rear of a color you like - our office has these as well 
Not sure of the brand but something like this: https://smartersurfaces.com.au/produ...waAs9_EALw_wcB 
If you wanted a magnetic whiteboard, could try: (never used it or seen it used but looks interesting) https://smartersurfaces.com.au/produ...d-paint-white/

----------


## pokeutopia

Thanks for the suggestions./  
The magnetic whiteboard is not a good long term solution as it doesn't fill out the entire wall. 
If I am going to use a chaulkboard paint, I might as well add in a magnetic adhesive, such as: https://www.lyt.com/ 
What colour option do you recommend with a white yellowish wall?

----------


## pokeutopia

> https://www.dulux.com.au/products/de...lkboard-effect

  Wouldn't this one make more sense? https://www.dulux.com.au/products/details/626D0058
Design Coloured Chalkboard

----------


## METRIX

> Wouldn't this one make more sense? https://www.dulux.com.au/products/details/626D0058
> Design Coloured Chalkboard

  That's the same product I linked to, You can have it mixed up into almost any colour you like.

----------

